# Travel or stay home??????



## Melissa342 (5 mo ago)

My husband's uncle passed away. They are having two funerals, one local and one 4 hours away. I encouraged him to go with his mom to the one away and I'll go to the local one with him. We do not have a dog sitter. We can probably bring the dog with us, but Id rather sit it out and allow him and his mom some time together. What should I do? 
Also, if I don't go, he said he is going to get a hotel room with his female cousin who I don't feel comfortable with for many reasons. Should I go or stay back?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Melissa342 said:


> he said he is going to get a hotel room with his female cousin who I don't feel comfortable with for many reasons


There must be MUCH more to this story. Welcome. Be aware that we need much more information to give you helpful and informed opinions.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Melissa342 said:


> My husband's uncle passed away. They are having two funerals, one local and one 4 hours away. I encouraged him to go with his mom to the one away and I'll go to the local one with him. We do not have a dog sitter. We can probably bring the dog with us, but Id rather sit it out and allow him and his mom some time together. What should I do?
> Also, if I don't go, he said he is going to get a hotel room with his female cousin who I don't feel comfortable with for many reasons. Should I go or stay back?


Whoa, can’t stay in a hotel room with his own cousin? Please do share.


----------



## Melissa342 (5 mo ago)

Sfort said:


> There must be MUCH more to this story. Welcome. Be aware that we need much more information to give you helpful and informed opinions.


Hi, there is a past of things that just don't seem right, example: going on lunch and dinner dates together, without me. Him saying how I should be more like her as a wife, overall bad vibes in my gut, like he wishes I was her... If they weren't related she would be his dream girl .. it just makes me sad


----------



## Melissa342 (5 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> Whoa, can’t stay in a hotel room with his own cousin? Please do share.


Hi, there is a past of things that just don't seem right, example: going on lunch and dinner dates together, without me. Him saying how I should be more like her as a wife, overall bad vibes in my gut, like he wishes I was her... If they weren't related she would be his dream girl .. it just makes me sad


----------



## Melissa342 (5 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> Whoa, can’t stay in a hotel room with his own cousin? Please do share.


Hi,there is a past of things that just don't seem right, example: going on lunch and dinner dates together, without me. Him saying how I should be more like her as a wife, overall bad vibes in my gut, like he wishes I was her... If they weren't related she would be his dream girl .. it just makes me sad


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

My vote is hell no he gets a room with a woman he’s sweet on…., kissing cousins aren’t uncommon. But it does sound like you’ve got some problems if he’s verbalizing such hurtful things. I suppose in these circumstances you should probably go.


----------



## Melissa342 (5 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> My vote is hell no he gets a room with a woman he’s sweet on…., kissing cousins aren’t uncommon. But it does sound like you’ve got some problems if he’s verbalizing such hurtful things. I suppose in these circumstances you should probably go.


Thanks, for your thoughts, I'm so emotionally exhausted.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Evinrude58 said:


> My vote is hell no he gets a room with a woman he’s sweet on…., kissing cousins aren’t uncommon. But it does sound like you’ve got some problems if he’s verbalizing such hurtful things. I suppose in these circumstances you should probably go.


Yep. +1 What he said ^^^^^


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Why can't they get separate rooms ? Would you be ok with that ? Or do you feel that they would just wind up in the same room anyway ? 🤔


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I guess I would go, but if I have to chaperone my husband because I’m worried he’s going to have an affair with one of his relatives, I’d be on my way to see a lawyer upon our return. lol 

You should not be dealing with this. 🥺


----------



## Melissa342 (5 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Why can't they get separate rooms ? Would you be ok with that ? Or do you feel that they would just wind up in the same room anyway ? 🤔


That would be ideal, but yes like you said they would end up together 😒


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Melissa342 said:


> That would be ideal, but yes like you said they would end up together 😒


If you are this certain that your husband would jump in the sack with his cousin, why are you still married? Would it be any different if it were someone other than a cousin?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm going to sit this one out....


----------



## RiannaIllach (8 mo ago)

I hope you’re doing well, Melissa. It seems like you have some problems with your husband. I’m not sure he deserves to be your husband. If I were you, I’d sit and talk with him about your relationships. Having a talk is the best treatment for every relationship!


----------

